#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Shaykh al-Albaani rahiemehoellaah 'Dit is onze roeping'.

## Al Ibaanah

Shaykh al-Albaani rahiemehoellaah verduidelijkt hier de status van de vrome voorgangers; ''Haadhi Hiya-Salafiyyah: Selefoes-Saalih (vrome voorgangers).
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ghizlaine

De shayk rahimuhuallah heeft klare taal gesproken! Wat een geweldige geleerde onder de Ulama was hij. Hij wordt node gemist door onze ummah vanwege zijn voortreffelijke kennis. Barakallahu feek voor het plaatsen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Audi1

djazakAllaahoe gairan
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

